# [solved] vpnc openssl error

## mattwood2000

Hi guys, I had vpnc working on my laptop for a while.  Then, a couple of days ago it gives me an error about being compiled without openssl.  I'm assuming this happened after an emerge -uD world or something.

```

vpnc was built without openssl:  Can't do hybrid or cert mode.

```

I've tried adding USE=openssl or USE=ssl to the emerge command, but it does not help.  Here is the package info:

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/vpnc-0.5.1  USE="-bindist -hybrid-auth" 0 kB

```

I searched around on google and found this error for vpnc < 0.5.1.  Anybody have any ides what happened?

Thanks, Matt.Last edited by mattwood2000 on Sat Oct 06, 2007 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobr

Have you tried to set the "hybrid-auth" use flag?

----------

## mattwood2000

*edit*

Well, I guess I had tried -hybrid-auth, not hybrid-auth...vpnc seems to work now.

Thanks!

----------

## V-Li

This is caused by a statement in the default config file which enables the hybrid-auth.  Either check your config file for that or give the correct config file on the command line.

----------

